# Anyone know what these seeds are?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

They come from a wild bird seed mix. They are taking root underneath my feeders and wanted to know what they are so i can determine if they are safe for feeding to some of my animals. I think the third one is probably millet and the fifth one wheat or something since it grows into a grass.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hi Holly,

You could try posting in the avian section - more likely people there will know. x


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i shall move this to the avian section for you, as it is not snake related...if they are seeds from a wild bird mix though, i would imagine they are perfectly safe growing in the garden etc : victory:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

just careful ones not cannibis, they regulary put it in bird seed!


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

SilverSky said:


> just careful ones not cannibis, they regulary put it in bird seed!


The third one from the right looks like it could be hemp (cannabis)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

linseed
canary seed
white millet
rape?
wheat
dari?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bbav said:


> The third one from the right looks like it could be hemp (cannabis)


You've never seen a Hemp seed then have you if you think that the little black seed is hemp lol 

Nearly all Hemp seed in bird food has been neutralized so that it doesn't sprout. It's also not the same hemp as the cultivated cannabis grown for the drug trade. 
Otherwise you wouldn't be able to buy sacks of the stuff compared to seeds for drug production which retail at £7 to £30 a seed. 

To be honest, all the seeds in bird feed can be sprouted and the fresh shoots fed to birds or animals. We used to pour some out into trays and grow it on a little before putting the trays into the aviaries for the birds to enjoy.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> You've never seen a Hemp seed then have you if you think that the little black seed is hemp lol
> 
> Nearly all Hemp seed in bird food has been neutralized so that it doesn't sprout. It's also not the same hemp as the cultivated cannabis grown for the drug trade.
> Otherwise you wouldn't be able to buy sacks of the stuff compared to seeds for drug production which retail at £7 to £30 a seed.
> ...



hemp seed is green various sizes. from millet so large peice of wheat. crack it open kinda hollow with green bitty bits in side. sell loads of it at work mostly for fishing.... or so they say.:lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> linseed
> canary seed
> white millet
> rape?
> ...



sounds right.. its black rape as think you can get red too.

not sure about last one.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Camp and Fish | Fishing Baits | Sea Fishing | Coarse Fishing | Fishing Tackle | Fish Fish | Groundbait | Boilies
Hhhmm Black hemp seed!!
If you have been selling fishing bait i would have thought you would have seen this as it's usually black seed that is sold for fishing.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Agree with linseed for the first.

As for hemp, well the hemp I sell for sprouting is always a grey colour. Never seen the black. But even so edible hemp may be related to cannabis but it has no hallucinogenic properties and is perfectly legal!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Germinate them, which won't take long, and then take pictures and that would make them a lot easier to identify!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

bbav said:


> Camp and Fish | Fishing Baits | Sea Fishing | Coarse Fishing | Fishing Tackle | Fish Fish | Groundbait | Boilies
> Hhhmm Black hemp seed!!
> If you have been selling fishing bait i would have thought you would have seen this as it's usually black seed that is sold for fishing.


 i work in a pet feed store. we buy it in for birds from buctons and few other sources but we sell more to people who fish as they say it really works.


----------

